# ASUU Strike: NLC Makes Fresh Intervention



## LequteMan (Dec 10, 2013)

According to Mr. Chris Uyot, the Acting General Secretary of the Nigeria Labour Congress (NLC), the union has began another move to intervene in the impasse between the Academic Staff Union of Universities (ASUU) and the Federal Government.

"The leadership of NLC has written a letter to the Presidency seeking leave to intervene in the crisis which is now in its sixth month.

"We have sent a letter to the presidency today, Dec. 9. We want to intervene in this matter.

"The turn of events is causing a lot of disaffection which can easily be resolved, that is if the government is willing to talk about it," Uyot said.

Uyot said that NLC President Abdulwahed Omar met with the leadership of ASUU in Abuja as a preliminary step to articulate their position before meeting with the Presidency when invited.


----------



## LequteMan (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess this is good news for those students whose VCs, Senate n Lecturers are yet to break from the SHACKLES of ASUU. 
@leo @Kenneth Chimaobi


----------



## LequteMan (Dec 10, 2013)

Kenneth Chimaobi said:


> Really, this is a nice one....but i wouldn't say it's over untill it truely is!


*thumbs up*

I'm ff you dude. I like your enthusism and positive energy, unlike some people on nb :rolleye:


----------

